# Utility turn-ons



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you guys handle utility turn-ons? In the past we have done mostly local stuff but are branching out a little further. $75(before disc) to get the 15 min call ahead, run to property, get utilities on, that wasn't too bad. On properties two hours away that are giving us a 4 hour window for utilites, much harder to justify. Do you guys refuse to do them for the standard price and bid? In this specific instance I'm talking about our favorite national, SG, but have done a lot of local ones for many other nationals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

We get from $50/hr per man. 4 hour to an all-day window. For you in Iowa we have headaches from MidAmerican scheduling at 8-12 but not show up till 4pm....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah. We have a property clear up in Estherville, Minnesota border, with 5 hour window(12-5) for utility turnon. $75 just can't cut that  Are you located in Des Moines ?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> We get from $50/hr per man. 4 hour to an all-day window. For you in Iowa we have headaches from MidAmerican scheduling at 8-12 but not show up till 4pm....


I wish. SG only will allow $25.00 man hour, 1st hour includes the trip there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah. We have a property clear up in Estherville, Minnesota border, with 5 hour window(12-5) for utility turnon. $75 just can't cut that  Are you located in Des Moines ?


Actually located south of Des Moines but DSM is the primary market. Been to Estherville a few times. Ft Dodge is about as far North as I will travel then we are bare of coverage till Owattonna, MN. 

I know SG guys in this area are getting the $50/hr also....You just need to tell them a days wage for a day shot.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In Cheyenne the utility company tells you 10 am, or _____.

Baring a utility emergency they'll either be 10 mins early or up to 45 mins late.
Thats not that bad of a window compared to what you guys are talking about.

Around the 20/25 minutes past mark and the tech is no show I'll call the office to verify they are still coming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Thats how it used to be here also OR you could hide a key and the tech would go in and turn on utilities....(till a local tech got beaten by homeless in the basement now they won't go in without escort). NOW most companies are giving an "All day" window 8-5 with a 30 minute headsup call which is fine if you are in that town working on that day otherwise you gotta sit. 

I figure my hourly charge and thats what I get or a Service Company can reassign.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah the utilities are a pain. Only other issue I have is the $20.50 SG wants to pay for a post sale check. Can't justify that either


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how often SG actually moves forward on mold repairs and/or other damages? Bid a boatload a stuff over the last month with no approvals really yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Anyone have any idea how often SG actually moves forward on mold repairs and/or other damages? Bid a boatload a stuff over the last month with no approvals really yet.


No comment. :no:

:laughing::laughing:

Are you close to Ft Dodge? Well be starting a 62,000sf mold job there end of next week. I'd take ya out for a dinner/supper if close


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> No comment. :no:
> 
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Are you close to Ft Dodge? Well be starting a 62,000sf mold job there end of next week. I'd take ya out for a dinner/supper if close


Now that's a mold job. I'm in Des Moines, could meet in Fort Dodge though as I'm sure I'll be out and about somewhere. Let me know what date/time you're thinking and we will make it happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Now that's a mold job. I'm in Des Moines, could meet in Fort Dodge though as I'm sure I'll be out and about somewhere. Let me know what date/time you're thinking and we will make it happen.


No since making the long drive. Heck I do 1-2 mold jobs every week in Des Moines and I'll treat. Finished 1 on Arthur Ave today. Got another on by Easter Lake next week with rebuild. I'll shoot you a p.m. and dinner is on me... Ft Dodge is a 2 week job with dry ice blasting and will be a "BLAST"


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds good. I actually live out here in Pleasant Hill. We're supposed to go out by Cedar Rapids tomorrow, but 10 inches of snow I think will prevent that. Just curious, is all that mold for REOs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

50/50. Bank direct or Private party. Well ok then we will hit the Diner then...love that place...good greasy food!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds good. I eat there for lunch quite a bit. 6 month old at home so haven't been as many dinners lately


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Fun times with the little ones. Got a 1yr grandson and love it! Sent you a p.m.


----------

